# Super GT 2017 - NISSAN GT-R GT500 MY2017



## Mike_Pap (Apr 21, 2015)

NISSAN presented at Yokohama HQ their new Super GT series entries for the 2017-18 championship.
The highlight was the new updated GT500 car.


----------



## Josh91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks Awesome! 

Hopefully I'll get out to a few of the Super GT races as we sold a few cars to Japan that will be competing in the GT300 championship that supports this and they will be having a support engineer for each event :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Proper car.

Now go get some wins!


----------

